# Fun Guys (Fungi)



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

They're not plants, they're not animals - who are these fun guys? The Fungi, of course!

Kicking us off, this deliciously deadly little chap, familiar to many from the Mario games, is the Fly Agaric / Fly Amanita, spotted on the forest floor in Sherwood.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

...and a nice crop of Sulphur Tufts (Hypholoma fasciculare). They look buttery enough to enjoy on some hot toast, but watch out, it'll be your last!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

Past year chased mushrooms near my girl friend place here in Quebec. Really enjoy this activity. Form this time I cannot bring wild mushrooms home. I took some and got sick like hell in middle of the night. No way to get people to trust me on wild ones


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Spotted this birch polypore on a broken silver birch branch. Native to birch trees, it is edible but poor tasting.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I must confess, when I saw this thread kick off the other day, I thought this was going to be one of those parts of the forum that would pass me by.

3 days later, I'm out for a nice walk in the woods and before I know it, I'm after my phone like a rat up a drainpipe.....


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Took a picture of this whilst on holiday. Have no idea of which model of mushroom it though! But it fits your thread.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Size of some of these fun guys


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just remember the Terry Pratchett line.... All mushrooms are edible, some only once though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of different types of bracket fungi.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roxyben said:


> Took a picture of this whilst on holiday. Have no idea of which model of mushroom it though! But it fits your thread.


 Parasol Mushroom (Macrolepiota procera) - basidiomycete, potentially good eating.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Biker said:


> View attachment 55593


 Tricky to tell in the shade but could be Violet Webcap (Cortinarius violaceus). Quite rare in the UK - normally found near birch?


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


 Lovely bit of Turkey Tail (Trametes versicolor) - not quite seasonal but a nice shot!


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Q.Lotte said:


> potentially good eating.


 This doesn't instil much confidence if I was to eat it! :laugh:


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roxyben said:


> This doesn't instil much confidence if I was to eat it! :laugh:


 No - stick to Spam.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


 Great find! - Looks like Chicken of The Woods (Laetiporus sulphureus) - young ones are supposedly good eating when cooked, as long as they haven't been taken from hemlock or eucalyptus trees, when you might be seeing it again soon after you've first eaten it!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Q.Lotte said:


> Tricky to tell in the shade but could be Violet Webcap (Cortinarius violaceus). Quite rare in the UK - normally found near birch?


 Right beside a silver Birch


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Biker said:


> Right beside a silver Birch


 That'll be it then. Edible but some other members of the Cortinarius genus are a bit on the poisonous side so I'd probably leave it alone and just keep taking photos!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Out for a walk in the woods behind our house, and a plethora of fungi apparent in the warm, muggy weather. Some of these may have already been posted above, but the colour variations were interesting. While I'm quite well versed in most wild flora and fauna, I know very little about fungi, so will let @Q.Lotte ID these specimens. Unfortunately, no Ink Caps or Stink Horns in evidence.

This one I do know, Fly Agaric, highly poisonous, and a symbiont with Birch, so usually found in Birch (and Pine) plantations. Usually depicted as the ubiquetous 'fairy toadstool'.




































These white toadstools were quite large with a funnel shaped cap... they almost looked like Calla Lilies.






















































Quite a few bracket fungi.




































This thick, fleshy bracket was on Silver Birch.



















This small bracket may be an embryonic one of these larger ones further down the same tree trunk.


















Finally, this massive bracket... it was he-yuge!









Underneath.









Compared to my shovel like hand.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Having a bumper crop this year!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread, @Q.Lotte, and thanks for all the great pics everyone. I presume that autumn is generally the great season for fungi, and this is the sort of wildlife photography I might do myself - fungi fruiting bodies don't run or fly away just as my camera is about to fire... :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple more from today's walk in the sunshine.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My younger son Ben with a giant puffball? at his workplace, Berkshire College of Agriculture. He reckons it's about 4 times the size of his head.


----------

